# leaving longbow strung



## bowhuntingrn (Jul 14, 2008)

Just curious how long is too long ? As long as it's stored properly (ie. not standing on end in a corner), can my wooden r/d longbow be left strung for extended periods of time without harming it ?


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

I have heard alot of guys leave them strung all the time. A bow strung is a weapon, unstrung it is a stick. I keep mine unstrung, because I have a grandson living with me. If he wasn't I would keep them unstrung anyway.


----------



## bolo7735 (Jan 31, 2011)

I keep mine unstrung.


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

It probably wouldn't hurt to leave it strung. But why not unstring it and be safe. It only takes a second


----------



## IAIS604 (Apr 11, 2010)

From the Bama bow website:

"You should always unstring your bow after 8 hours of shooting or sitting to allow the limbs to rest. You should always unstring the bow during storage."

I unstring mine for safety, so would anyhoo even without Nate's bow care instruction.


----------



## bowhuntingrn (Jul 14, 2008)

I was just wondering, thought on my days off, it would make it that much quicker and easier for me to practice. I have a small area in the house that I can shoot about 8 yards just practicing form and keeping the muscles in shape. Guess it's kinda lazy of me, but I know I'll be more likely to practice if I can just walk by and pick it up to shoot. Thought if it was ok to leave it for 3 or 4 days at a time (I work compressed shifts and have 3 days off 1 week and 5 the next), then I would unstring for the work days (work 12+ hour shifts, so bout all I do on those days is work, eat, sleep).


----------



## bowhuntingrn (Jul 14, 2008)

Sounds like I need to just keep the stringer handy though and quit trying to be lazy  thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

it takes seconds to unstring a bow so i always unstring mine just to be safe. a few seconds or a few hundred bucks for a new set of limbs? although lots of guys do leave them strung with no issues im not taking the chance


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

My bows are unstrung. I keep my gf's and grandson's bows strung just in case they want to shoot while I'm at work.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Strung at home, never in the car. Selfbows whenever I'm going to take more then a 30 minute break.

-Grant


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

I think selfbows need to be unstrung.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

and don't set it in the cornor on the tip.


----------



## Nam Nguyen (Jan 29, 2011)

natural material bows need to be only strung during use.

Fiberglass doesn't have cells to collapse and take a set so it doesn't matter.


----------

